# Bloodfin Tetras in a 20 gallon aquarium?



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am setting up an aquarium and I was looking into getting bloodfin tetra. I have a 20 gallon tank (24 inches long), pH is 7.4, temperature is 78 degrees fahrenheit, and the water has a hardness of 25. There will not be any other fish in the aquarium besides ghost shrimp and MTS. I was thinking about 6-7 of them. Has anyone had any luck keeping these fish in a smaller tank?


----------



## KendraMc (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a friend who has a few in a 10 gallon with an albino brittlenose pleco. they seem very happy in it (everything else he's tried have died).


----------



## spike0544 (Aug 29, 2010)

I would go for it. I think you could do more though, like 10-12.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This species attains just over 2 inches, and lives for 10+ years if maintained properly. In a 20g high (= 24-inch length) tank I would not go above 7. No other upper fish, but a couple/few substrate fish are OK. Whipotail Catfish would be ideal, or a group of 5 corys. And lots of plants, including floating. You can read more of this species in our profile, click on the shaded name, Bloodfin Tetra.

This species and others in the genus are actually best in species tanks on their own, since they can all get feisty and fin nip, and a 20g is "small" space to such fish so this trait can be more prevalent. Substrate fish are usually OK with such fish, being at a different level in the water column.

Byron.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Byron said:


> This species attains just over 2 inches, and lives for 10+ years if maintained properly. In a 20g high (= 24-inch length) tank I would not go above 7. No other upper fish, but a couple/few substrate fish are OK. Whipotail Catfish would be ideal, or a group of 5 corys. And lots of plants, including floating. You can read more of this species in our profile, click on the shaded name, Bloodfin Tetra.
> 
> This species and others in the genus are actually best in species tanks on their own, since they can all get feisty and fin nip, and a 20g is "small" space to such fish so this trait can be more prevalent. Substrate fish are usually OK with such fish, being at a different level in the water column.
> 
> Byron.


Thanks Byron. So do you think this would be an ok set up for the fish to live a long and happy life? The reason I was looking at getting the bloodfin tetra is because they fit my water conditions perfectly and are really cool looking. The only thing that concerned me was the size. I am trying to find a tetra or rasbora that is around 1 inch and suits my water peramiters. It seems that it is only the larger fish that can live in a more basic water.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I was also looking at the Black neon tetra. Perhaps this would be a more suitable fish for my aquarium?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The bloodfin will be fine on their own (or with some substrate fish as I said) in a 20g. Is your hardness 25 dGH or 25 ppm?


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Byron said:


> The bloodfin will be fine on their own (or with some substrate fish as I said) in a 20g. Is your hardness 25 dGH or 25 ppm?


Ok thanks. It's 25 dGH


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigfish93 said:


> Ok thanks. It's 25 dGH


Yes, that is hard. If you're interested in softening it, have a read of my article on hardness and pH in the freshwater aquarium in the Freshwater Articles section here. Or ask questions.


----------

